# New cordless drill kit. Need opinions and suggestions



## LDLjr (Dec 1, 2013)

Hey yall. I'm looking to purchase a new cordless drills kit. I've been out of the game a while and I need feedback. Right now my options are DeWalt, Mikita, Milwaukee, Rigid, and Bosch. I need the most bang for my buck. I need to make up my mind by January. (Ps: I've been looking at the 2 drill combo kits because there seems to be some OK deals. Preferably the hammer drill and impact driver kit).

Please help. 
THANK YOU


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I like Makita. Others will have different opinions.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

I like Makita as well. But if all I needed was a drill and impact I would go with Panasonic.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Another Makita vote.

The stuff held up to the use & abuse of a crew....:thumbsup:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Makita


----------



## raycgl (May 27, 2008)

The Dewalt 18v stuff is durable as all hell and the circular saw and cordless nail guns are great. The batteries are a bit heavy and oversized but the lithium ion ones are a big improvement.


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

Makita and Milwaukee for this guy...


----------



## mstrat (Jul 10, 2013)

Go and try some out, I use Hilti and love it, but all the major names are good and have a great following...stick with the decent stuff though, Dewalt, Milwaukee, Makita, Bosch, etc...don't cave to the prices of Ryobi, etc...unless you're gonna use it for one job and put it in the pile of never again to use tools...but let's be honest, if that's who you are, you wouldn't be here!


----------



## Mr Latone (Jan 8, 2011)

Consider the whole line of tools when you make the move.

You may eventually want a cordless sawzall or circular saw or other accessory that share the batteries.

Over time, with the bare tools are about $100 each it makes sense to get a handle on what other tools might complement the drill purchase.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Didn't we just have this thread. :whistling :jester:


----------



## leadarrows (May 26, 2004)

Last time I was in Lowes they had the Dewalt 18 volt with 2 battery's on sale for 86 bucks. That's like getting 10 bucks off on the battery's and a free drill.


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

leadarrows said:


> Last time I was in Lowes they had the Dewalt 18 volt with 2 battery's on sale for 86 bucks. That's like getting 10 bucks off on the battery's and a free drill.


I saw those. If you look closely on the packaging it's new old stock. They're actually still peddling those with ni-cads, at least here in our area.


----------



## wakonako (Sep 7, 2013)

We love the bosch driver/impactors. Good power, fast charge. My downside we've found is bosch don't make a lot of different cordless tools in comparison to the other manufacturers.


----------



## Jonbuild (Nov 18, 2013)

Dewalt 20 volts, best and badest not available everywhere, and get 3.0 battery longer life


----------



## johncon (Dec 6, 2013)

Mr Latone said:


> Consider the whole line of tools when you make the move.
> 
> You may eventually want a cordless sawzall or circular saw or other accessory that share the batteries.
> 
> Over time, with the bare tools are about $100 each it makes sense to get a handle on what other tools might complement the drill purchase.


X2

For better or worse, you have to pick a brand and stick with it or you will end up with half a dozen incompatible batteries and chargers. When I buy a new tool, I buy the 'kit' that includes batteries and charger. Now I have so many chargers I just leave one anywhere I'm working and I don't have to remember to bring a charger each time.

Personally, I have chosen Milwaukee. Back in the day I chose them because they were one of the few companies that had all metal gear boxes (still do).

I have been happy with the tools but the batteries (NiCads) have had less than stellar longevity. I have had better luck with NiMH and lithium batteries. Fortunately, the M18 chargers will charge both NiCad and NiMH. Not all company's chargers will do this.

Milwaukee has a very wide selection of cordless tools and they seem to be interested in making a quality product. They were one of the first US companies to sell tools with brushless motors (I believe FESTOOL was the first in the world, only $460 for a drill ). 

Take a look at the new Milwaukee M12 FUEL tools. These are brushless motors and lithium batteries. They are MUCH lighter than the 18-volt tools and have 90% of the power. Do a web search and you will find very positive reviews. These will be my next investment.

Choose the M12 only for the drill/drivers (or the nifty heated jacket!). If you want a cordless sawzall (Milwaukee trademark BTW), cordless angle grinder, or cordless circular saw, you will have to go with the M18 line.

And if you happen to go to Europe, AEG tools use the same battery as the M18 tools:laughing:


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

I love my bosch 18v, drill/impact is used very frequently (frequently abused) and still works. Li-ion tools I have are drill, saw, impact, sawzall, flashlight, and radio. I hear makita is good too, if I didnt have bosch already I would look at them too.


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

johncon said:


> X2 For better or worse, you have to pick a brand and stick with it or you will end up with half a dozen incompatible batteries and chargers. When I buy a new tool, I buy the 'kit' that includes batteries and charger. Now I have so many chargers I just leave one anywhere I'm working and I don't have to remember to bring a charger each time. Personally, I have chosen Milwaukee. Back in the day I chose them because they were one of the few companies that had all metal gear boxes (still do). I have been happy with the tools but the batteries (NiCads) have had less than stellar longevity. I have had better luck with NiMH and lithium batteries. Fortunately, the M18 chargers will charge both NiCad and NiMH. Not all company's chargers will do this. Milwaukee has a very wide selection of cordless tools and they seem to be interested in making a quality product. They were one of the first US companies to sell tools with brushless motors (I believe FESTOOL was the first in the world, only $460 for a drill ). Take a look at the new Milwaukee M12 FUEL tools. These are brushless motors and lithium batteries. They are MUCH lighter than the 18-volt tools and have 90% of the power. Do a web search and you will find very positive reviews. These will be my next investment. Choose the M12 only for the drill/drivers (or the nifty heated jacket!). If you want a cordless sawzall (Milwaukee trademark BTW), cordless angle grinder, or cordless circular saw, you will have to go with the M18 line. And if you happen to go to Europe, AEG tools use the same battery as the M18 tools:laughing:


 Milwaukee is owned by TTI, which is a Chinese company. Same with AEG. The old V18 line was backwards compatible with the NiCd platform. The newer M18 is not.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Rustbucket said:


> The old V18 line was backwards compatible with the NiCd platform. The newer M18 is not.


Who uses non lion batteries anymore? OK, I still see a few people dragging around the strangest things.....


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Working in the cold weather is better with non Li-Ion


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

I guess then there could be a use. Never saw that as when it gets cold, I look for some cushy inside job.


----------



## CUT2XStillShort (Jun 2, 2012)

Since nobody threw out a vote for Big Green, I'll suggest Hitachi, specifically the brushless impact kit, we have a couple we've not been kind to and they keep coming back for more.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Jonbuild said:


> Dewalt 20 volts, best and badest not available everywhere, and get 3.0 battery longer life


 No just bad


----------



## polishhammer92 (Dec 6, 2013)

Go with Milwaukee I haven't been the nicest to my drill/impact combo ive drilled a lot of holes in concrete with the hammer setting with my m18 and the impact has dropped once or thrice....still rugged as hell one of the best in my opinion


----------



## Holman (Sep 28, 2010)

jlsconstruction said:


> No just bad


Why's that?


----------



## johncon (Dec 6, 2013)

If you are not in a hurry you could always Email your top four or five companies and ask if they are having any demonstrations in your area. I recall a demonstration at one of the big box stores where the manufacturer had a pile of tools, a pile of lumber, and a pile of hardware and let you try just about anything you wanted.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

CO762 said:


> Who uses non lion batteries anymore? OK, I still see a few people dragging around the strangest things.....


I still use a 2-3 year old set of XRPs every day. They haven't let me down yet. I also use the new 20 volt 3.0s. I really like the tools. As for the batteries, see me in 3 years and I'll know. I don't think I've ever bought extra batteries, I'd rather just buy a new tool kit.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

The older batt units I've consistently seen are dewalts and milwaukees, don't know if it's their units or brand loyalty or owners, or any combination. Once I picked up a lith and used one, I never went back. I'm old, weak and lazy like that. 

At the home depots around here, they have a few different battery tools out to try out, but I think it's only a weekend thing. Most of my input on getting other tools are from other contractors on jobsites. What's cool about that is I can see them work, ask them questions about it, try it myself, etc.


----------



## Boda (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm stuck in the same boat, I need to pick up a new combo kit (impact and chuck drill, hammer or not is not really important).

I have been doing a lot of research and the more I look the more I get confused.

Makita was my first choice, $200 for the set, their batteries don't have a fuel gauge, which kinda sucks, and Ive heard mixed reviews on if their battery life lasts in comparison to the competition. 

Ridgid looks decent, $200 for the set, lifetime warranty on batteries ect. However, I hear mixed reviews on if they are that great and people going both ways on if you can get batteries replaced thru warranty easy or not. Is this the next craftsman tape episode?

DeWalt at $279 , this is the newest XR line, 20v Max (I know its 18v) and I am leaning in this direction, but still unsure. Heard about problems with the chuck/hammer drills dropping bits out, chuck wobble ect. and its the most expensive. But these are brush less and I guess that's the best top of the line today kinda thing.

Basically I am no closer to a conclusion.

EDIT: As a note all of these are HD prices, might be able to find better online, plus I heard somewhere on this site that HD tools are cheapened down, something that has to do with a deal the Brand sellers and HD cooked up.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Boda said:


> I'm stuck in the same boat, I need to pick up a new combo kit (impact and chuck drill, hammer or not is not really important). I have been doing a lot of research and the more I look the more I get confused. Makita was my first choice, $200 for the set, their batteries don't have a fuel gauge, which kinda sucks, and Ive heard mixed reviews on if their battery life lasts in comparison to the competition. Ridgid looks decent, $200 for the set, lifetime warranty on batteries ect. However, I hear mixed reviews on if they are that great and people going both ways on if you can get batteries replaced thru warranty easy or not. Is this the next craftsman tape episode? DeWalt at $279 , this is the newest XR line, 20v Max (I know its 18v) and I am leaning in this direction, but still unsure. Heard about problems with the chuck/hammer drills dropping bits out, chuck wobble ect. and its the most expensive. But these are brush less and I guess that's the best top of the line today kinda thing.  Basically I am no closer to a conclusion. EDIT: As a note all of these are HD prices, might be able to find better online, plus I heard somewhere on this site that HD tools are cheapened down, something that has to do with a deal the Brand sellers and HD cooked up.


You can't go wrong with makita or milwaukee


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

Boda said:


> plus I heard somewhere on this site that HD tools are cheapened down, something that has to do with a deal the Brand sellers and HD cooked up.


Just look at the model numbers and compare them to the manufacturers website. If the model numbers are the same, there is no difference. What you will find, however, is that the box stores tend to stock the less expensive models. Even the good tool stores may have the same model, but usually also has one or more higher end model.


----------



## TheGrizz (Sep 16, 2011)

I currently have Bosch 18v lithium, but if I was buying new, I'd probably go with Milwaukee, just for the overall tool selection that is readily available locally. I don't have a good local tool supplier, so I'm stuck with Blowes/Home Despot/Sears for tools.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

grizz. the new bosch brushless stuff comes out very soon if you prefer bosch


----------



## TheGrizz (Sep 16, 2011)

I do like Bosch, but I also like to hold stuff in my hand before I buy it. Guess I'm old school that way, and none of the stores around here carry much Bosch. Blowes even has their 18v batteries and chargers on clearance right now, which makes me wonder. Just bought mine last year.


----------



## Moze (Oct 19, 2013)

If you compare tool against tool from the various lines, the specs are really, really close. If you spend a few minutes comparing various tools from DeWalt, Milwaukee, Makita, and Bosch, you won't see any clear winners across the board (spec-wise). I think it comes down to if a certain line of tools offers something you need that the other lines don't offer or don't offer as good of an alternative.

I bought into the 20v DeWalt line a while back just because the previous stuff I've owned from DeWalt had always been good. I currently have the following 20v DeWalt tools:

- Circular Saw
- Reciprocating Saw (4-position blade - very handy)
- Jig Saw
- Grinder / Cutoff
- Impact Driver
- Right Angle Drill
- Compact Drill
- Hammer Drill
- SDS Rotary Hammer
- Oscillating Tool
- Shop Vac

Also:

-12v Flashlight (much better than the 20v)
-18v ½ gallon wet/dry vac (small but strong and perfect for what I do. Picked up an 18v lithium stem pack and it runs forever)

I've used all of the tools extensively, especially the SDS rotary, the impact and the recip and they have never let me down or given me a any trouble whatsoever.


----------



## ltjco (Apr 16, 2011)

I used to use makita and nothing but makita. I then tried the new dewalt 20v. I did like them but ended up giving it to one of my guys. I tried Milwaukee and was not super impressed with them, but they're not bad by any means also. I have not tried Bosch. When I gave away my dewalt, I was going to buy a new makita set, but ended up buying the festool ti-18, and wondered why I waited so long. Hands down the best drill I've ever owned, but there's also a nice price tag that comes with it. If I had to choose from your list though, I'd use makita again


----------



## Boda (Jan 18, 2013)

ltjco said:


> but ended up buying the festool ti-18, and wondered why I waited so long. Hands down the best drill I've ever owned, but there's also a nice price tag that comes with it.


Holy crap , I just looked up Festools drills. $510 :blink: for one drill. granted its got attachments, but its one drill and one battery?

I heard that Festool has quality stuff (never actually tried it though), but man that seems like a lot. 

Also, is it just me or do their drills look like first generation, nicad, johnny homeowner stuff. I know looks are not the point of a tool, but looking at it the first thing that comes to mind is not professional grade.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Boda said:


> Holy crap , I just looked up Festools drills. $510 :blink: for one drill. granted its got attachments, but its one drill and one battery? I heard that Festool has quality stuff (never actually tried it though), but man that seems like a lot. Also, is it just me or do their drills look like first generation, nicad, johnny homeowner stuff. I know looks are not the point of a tool, but looking at it the first thing that comes to mind is not professional grade.


The looks are something that grow on you. I was not quite sure about the looks of them at first. Kind of reminded me of the cheap Kawasaki cordless tools.


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

Boda said:


> Holy crap , I just looked up Festools drills. $510 :blink: for one drill. granted its got attachments, but its one drill and one battery? I heard that Festool has quality stuff (never actually tried it though), but man that seems like a lot. Also, is it just me or do their drills look like first generation, nicad, johnny homeowner stuff. I know looks are not the point of a tool, but looking at it the first thing that comes to mind is not professional grade.


Yeah, unlike most other manufacturers, Festool doesn't look at the latest offerings from Nike when designing their tools.


----------



## totes (Oct 17, 2013)

Ma
Ki
Ta
.


----------



## Boda (Jan 18, 2013)

Moze said:


> I think it comes down to if a certain line of tools offers something you need that the other lines don't offer or don't offer as good of an alternative.
> .


I know different lines are going to have better saws, ect. so if you do need the extras considering that is important. I'm just in it for the impact and chuck drill.

I'm leaning towards makita. Anyone know if they are planning on putting a fuel gauge on their batteries in the near future? Seems like all the other brands have one and I think its a handy feature.


----------



## ltjco (Apr 16, 2011)

Boda said:


> Holy crap , I just looked up Festools drills. $510 :blink: for one drill. granted its got attachments, but its one drill and one battery? I heard that Festool has quality stuff (never actually tried it though), but man that seems like a lot. Also, is it just me or do their drills look like first generation, nicad, johnny homeowner stuff. I know looks are not the point of a tool, but looking at it the first thing that comes to mind is not professional grade.


i think mine was $649 or something close to that, that was with two batteries charger and the attachments. They definatly don't sell drills on their looks, but their performance is far beyond anything else. It's hard to explain to someone who hasn't used one for a while. I first bought the drill, then bought the sander. Then couldn't help myself and bought the new carvex jigsaw and the hl 850 planer. And have a domino on order. Next will be a track saw, but not for a while. But I still get my makita lxt tools out for quick jobs that don't require a lot.


----------



## Moze (Oct 19, 2013)

Boda said:


> I'm just in it for the impact and chuck drill.


If you're mainly interested in the impact and drill, they're all pretty close to being equal. There are a few YouTube videos showing head-to-head comparisons:

DeWalt vs. Milwaukee vs. Makita Brushless Impacts A video by DeWalt obviously, so may be a bit biased, although the results seem to be consistent with other tests.

DeWalt vs Milwwaukee Brushless Impacts Very close results with a slight edge to Milwaukee. Also the Milwaukee handle/trigger area stays cooler although it's also 1.5 pounds heavier than the DeWalt.

Makita 3.0 vs Milwaukee vs. DeWalt Brushless Impacts Again, slight advantage to the Milwaukee in terms of speed.

Milwaukee vs DeWalt Brushless Drills Skip in to about 8 minutes or so to get past the brushed DeWalt portion.

Makita vs. Milwaukee Brushless Drills Again, Milwaukee comes out on top.


----------



## Boda (Jan 18, 2013)

So basically I can get a impact/drill kit for $200 for Milwaukee, Makita, and Ridgid. $229 for DeWalt (20v max, really 18v).

This are all the base line 18v lith ion, no XR or LXT, ect. 

Ive only used the Makita and Ridgid in the field. I like having a fuel gauge on the batteries, which Makita is lacking, but its a reputable name brand. Ridgid felt like a more solid drill overall too. However, I hear mixed reviews on battery replacement, if its easily done or not.

Would your guys advice be that I disregard Ridgid and focus on the pros/cons of the other 3 major brands?

Edit: I'm also now thinking I should just save up another $100 and go for a brushless kit (which Ridgid doesn't carry), seems like that's top of the line in power, performance, and longevity.


----------



## Moze (Oct 19, 2013)

I can't speak for any of the Makita stuff as I haven't used any of their tools since the days of the old stick batteries.

I really like Milwaukee's stuff, but the impact is a whole pound heavier than DeWalt. That would be a deal killer for me. If using it all day, that extra pound adds up. Just depends on what you'll be using it for, how often, and if you have bursitis lol. I've heard too many stories about issues returning Ridgid battery stuff to risk spending my money on them. Also, I've never killed a DeWalt lithium battery and I use mine a ton, so there's no incentive for me to use Ridgid.

My opinion would be to do it once and do it right - get the brushless lithium from either Milwaukeee, DeWalt or Makita. Go to Home Depot and just see what feels better. Depending on the size and shape of your hands, you might pick one based on feel alone. I don't think you'd be disappointed with any of them, although for me personally - Makita would be at the bottom of my list.


----------



## Boda (Jan 18, 2013)

Another consideration just came up and that's a job site radio. My old DeWalt just crapped out (lasted 10 years).

When it comes to the radio, Bosch looks to be the best, with DeWalt coming in second for me. An important feature is having outlets on the radio, which Makita, Milwaukee, and Ridgid don't have.

I want to have tools that are all of the same brand for obvious reasons, so I suppose with that in mind I am leaning towards DeWalt. However, looking at the brushless comparisons it appears that Makita has 3.0ah batteries coming stock with the set and DeWalt only gives you the 1.5ah. I would have to drop another $130 to get a 2pac of 4.0ah batteries. 

I just keep going round and round on this. Don't mind me I'm just thinking out loud lol.


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

Boda said:


> I just keep going round and round on this.


That's exactly the problem. 

You guys are way overturning this. Make a decision, go for it and don't look back.


----------



## Jswills76 (Nov 12, 2012)

Makita has 2 new drills coming out soon. New ones suspose to be a brushless power house. There on there website. I don't think there putting the gauges on the battery. Pretty sure the new drills will have them built in.


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

Jswills76 said:


> Makita has 2 new drills coming out soon. New ones suspose to be a brushless power house. There on there website. I don't think there putting the gauges on the battery. Pretty sure the new drills will have them built in.


They're out. I have one. The gauges are on the drill & impact.


----------



## Jswills76 (Nov 12, 2012)

svronthmve said:


> They're out. I have one. The gauges are on the drill & impact.


Xph07 ? Are they awesome?


----------



## Boda (Jan 18, 2013)

svronthmve said:


> They're out. I have one. The gauges are on the drill & impact.


They have a brushless combo kit that has battery gauges on the tools themselves?

Is there a part number or link you could give me, thanks.


----------



## Jswills76 (Nov 12, 2012)

I didn't think they were available in the USA yet


----------



## Moze (Oct 19, 2013)

www.amazon.com/Makita-LXDT01Z-Cordless-Brushless-Impact/dp/B0058Q1YCO/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

Jswills76 said:


> Xph07 ? Are they awesome?


I have the first brushless set without the gauges also. Other than the gauges (which are nice), I don't really see or feel much difference honestly.


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

Boda said:


> They have a brushless combo kit that has battery gauges on the tools themselves?
> 
> Is there a part number or link you could give me, thanks.


I won't have access to my set for another day or so. I'll try to remember : -)


----------



## mobiledynamics (Jan 26, 2013)

I'd like to suggest Panasonic for a kit as well....
They have been making Brushless for 7+ years now...


----------



## jdorpaudi (Nov 11, 2010)

i think it is very funny how many people criticized milwaukees tools when they came out with the battery gauge. i always thought it was useful.
now it seems alot of people want tools with that feature.
i have the milwaukee fuels as well as the old impact and it has a ton more power and runs forever. if people are worried about dewalts running long, that may be, but these fuels with a 4.0 battery run for a very long time.
an electrician i was working near was telling me that he was told by the milwaukee rep that the new radios will be able to charge batteries just like the dewalts, anyone have an inside on if that is true?


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Yes the radio will charge but it's $220


----------



## Jswills76 (Nov 12, 2012)

I'd be happy if makita just came out with a clip on gauge to check the battery like pc has.


----------



## JackP23 (Jan 1, 2013)

Jswills76 said:


> I'd be happy if makita just came out with a clip on gauge to check the battery like pc has.


That would be such a hassle.......I use my battery gauges all the time.

3 or 4 batteries laying around....which one do you grab. 

_________
Mike


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Jswills76 said:


> I'd be happy if makita just came out with a clip on gauge to check the battery like pc has.


I have a cleaning bucket, the kind that is split in the middle, one side is labeled "charged" the other side says "dead" super easy.
Other ways to keep track that we've used: 1. short pieces of tape on the battery when it's charged rip it off before putting it on the tool. 
2. Contact points up = charged, contact points down = dead. 
3. In the bucket/case = charged, out of the bucket/case = dead.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Boda said:


> Hey Robert, what is the kind of decking used in your profile pic? I took a look at one of your links, nice work man.


Thanks, that's fiberon horizon composite in ipe.


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

Boda said:


> Here is the part I can't find any information about.
> 
> Are the 3 stage LED battery gauges on the batteries or the tools?
> 
> ...


In my Makita set, there is a battery gauge on the hammer drill but not the impact. The gauge is not on the batteries. I'm running 3.0 batteries only.


----------



## EcHoMaN (Jan 17, 2014)

RobertCDF said:


> They have it on some tools, never seen it on Makitas batteries.


Makes more sense to me to have battery Gauges on the tool. Placing them on the battery just drives the price of those batteries up...

Here's a pic of my ( LXDT06 ), going by the Makita Canada website models...Gauge on the tool, same with the LXPH03...


----------



## mstrat (Jul 10, 2013)

EcHoMaN said:


> Makes more sense to me to have battery Gauges on the tool. Placing them on the battery just drives the price of those batteries up...
> 
> Here's a pic of my ( LXDT06 ), going by the Makita Canada website models...Gauge on the tool, same with the LXPH03...


Pass. I like having it on the battery...that way I know if they're charged before putting it on the tool.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

EcHoMaN said:


> Makes more sense to me to have battery Gauges on the tool. Placing them on the battery just drives the price of those batteries up...


Dewalt has it on their batteries (New 20 volt line) and they're the same price as Makita batteries.


----------



## EcHoMaN (Jan 17, 2014)

RobertCDF said:


> Dewalt has it on their batteries (New 20 volt line) and they're the same price as Makita batteries.


Cool


----------



## jiffy (Oct 21, 2007)

RobertCDF said:


> Dewalt has it on their batteries (New 20 volt line) and they're the same price as Makita batteries.


But it's Dewalt:whistling


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

jiffy said:


> But it's Dewalt:whistling


I've said that for years... I'll probably be picking up a dewalt kit  :blink::blink::blink: I was given the 20v multitool and I've only used a couple of times really quickly but I was VERY impressed with it. I'm thinking about picking up the drill, impact, saw, sawzall, light kit.


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

I like the gauge on the battery as well. I can run through and test all my batteries before heading out the door or when I get home without having to plug them in to the tool, test and remove. Much faster. My Milwaukee batteries seem to be a little less expensive than the Makita's too.


----------



## rayco (Jan 11, 2014)

On my dewalt batteries without a meter, I put a piece of tape on the battery and write down the date when I charged it. When it's dead, I scratch the date off. Works good if with in a few days. If you leave them in the truck during cold weather-all bets are off. Just got some Rigid tools with battery meter-love that!


----------

